# Writing > Personal Poetry >  My Early Christian Poetry

## Michael Kajuan

*Dueling Revelations*: Ode #1 First Draft: 1/18/17-2/20/2017

In the wellspring was the Word, and the Word was God
And with God and all was made by Him and for Him;
Now without Christ human life would be very dim
And to get to God is quintessentially odd.
Jesus is the Word made flesh dwelling amongst us;
Beholding this from glory to glory, ever and anon 
Is whats promised Saints from Apostles Paul and John.
All Others Saints will flee from, being those they distrust.

In Arabia the Quran was revealed by
Allah to the Prophet Mohamet as the Word
Of God, uttered by the Angel Gabriel, heard,
Memorized and recited by Mohamet nigh
Maddened by its import; this Word is exactly 
The spoken Word of Allah and cannot be changed,
Allah has said it will never be rearranged.
Allahs Quran was not created actually. 

In the Bible God said believers have pure hearts;
He creates these hearts within them, a renewal
Of a right spirit inside like a shining jewel,
God alters mens inward affections and parts.
Now the Saints being pure of heart will get to see God 
Having had them cleansed by the Creator of life;
This results in Saints being espoused to Christ as wife,
Following Christ and walking in the path He trod.

Yet Allahs Quran says the Saints have hearts blighted,
A curse is upon them for disbelief in Signs
Which he hath made manifest through whom he assigns, 
They should be held to its standard, being indicted
For professing Christ, the mark of loser stamped on
Them; for disbelievers is prepared chastisement,
This Allah will dole out; a grievous punishment.
Now to the Quran these are conclusions forgone.

In the Bible God is shown as Father, Son, and
Holy Ghost: One God in Three Persons: the Blessed
Trinity; Father says to the Son, Sit abreast 
My right hand of power whilst thy foes I disband.
When Jesus was baptized the Spirit came on Him
Like a dove and a voice fell from Heaven saying,
This is my Son in whom I am well pleased. Praying
To the Father in Jesus name may start a hymn.

The Quran stresses the uniqueness of Allah.
Say: Allah is One, He being Whom the aggregate
Depends. He begets not, nor does He procreate;
And none is like Him. In Islam theres no selah
In regards to this decree; whilst Jesus is seen
As a prophet of Islam and the Holy Ghost 
Is said to be Gabriel; this is Islams boast
Concerning the Godhead in the Bible; Ameen!

In the Bible salvation is by Grace alone 
Through Faith alone in the completed work of Christ
Alone; the life, death and resurrection sufficed 
To save to the uttermost; Jesus Christ atoned
For the sins of all those who put their Faith and Trust
In Him; it is said, Believe on the Lord Jesus
Christ and thou shalt be saved. To Forsake impious
Acts is how God desires for us to adjust.

In the Quran Allah stresses submissive acts;
The Five Pillars of Islam form the basis of
Devotion to Allah; faith in the One above 
Others; the Shahada being of Islams facts. 
The Muslims must pray five ritual prayers each day;
Muslims must pay Zakat, charity for the poor;
Fasting for the month of Ramadan theyll endure,
And the Hajj to Mecca (if able) to essay.

The Bible bespeaks of a tumultuous time:
The Time of Trouble and Testing: Tribulation:
When Gods wrath comes against those spurning salvation. 
One World Government, Religion, and Ruler primed
Along with his False Prophet will be the centerpiece
Bestride Demonic and Angelic delusion; 
Antichrist hounds Israel, Saints with profusion,
Being the Chief Antagonist and Satans Mouthpiece.

Sufyani will come--then Islams False Messiah
Will rule from an expanded Israel the world 
Entire, seek to deceive mankind whom are hurled
Through The Last Hour as Isaanti-pariah--
Returns to Mecca alongside Imam Mahdi,
Kills Dajaal, extends Faith to People of the Book;
After the sun rises from the West you will be forsook:
Major Signs that Islam has come to embody.

In the fulfillment of all, Jesus dwells with men;
All enemies must be made his footstool; the last
To be defeated is Death; Father God wipes past
Sorrows away surely deserving of Amen!
A New Heaven and Earth are fashioned, all being true; 
During The Great White Throne God judges all forsook
Angels; and men not found written in the Lambs Book.
The Sainted learn of Gods Glory each Age anew.

In the consummation every soul must taste of
Death (even the Angels Israfil and Death and 
Mikael); Allah has decreed that Himself will stand;
And then all will be raised, the Lord of the Worlds above
Prompting The Hour; and every soul will be judged
As to whether they accepted Gods Messengers-- 
Earth will be destroyed--Muslims will be passengers
Through Hell Fire to Paradise Allah has adjudged. 

Now having been shown the stark contrasts tween the Cross 
And the Crescent, we are left to make up our mind 
About those who say All faiths are alike! Mankind 
Halts tween these two opinions, which may indeed cost
The price of a precious soul; therefore it behooves
The Saints to get on one accord--engage in labor--
Father God has sent Jesus to be the Savior;
All Others must be disavowed, Christ He approves.

----------


## Michael Kajuan

First Draft 8/13/2016-1/7/2017

The Will of the Lord Divine brings it all about
An ecstatic unveiling for the famed seers 
To behold the uppermost of the Heavens without a doubt
Foretasting of the Rapture with saintly compeers;
Come up hither, walk gold streets of empyrean 
Espy with thine eye from the heights of creation.
Then to translate said seer from terrafirma
Proceeds if stationed in Israel or Burma.
The journey to the Heavens is a great reward,
A type of abatement from strictures of hard life;
So with eyes that may share of the Prophets award
Let us make the trip too and see an end to strife.

Upon ones first pass through the pearly glittering gates
Being surpassing sights of essential flowering;
Stalks of greenest grasses growing as He creates,
Tallest, purest forms of trees with roots burrowing; 
Beauty is sheltered in the minds of highest saints
Realms above all with no mars or sorrowful taints
Gates open to seers looked through by the Body
Whom has come to be seen as types to embody.
What can be said whilst walking twisty turns of gold?
Lets further speculate using the Heavenly 
Pastoral, that tutor through ethereal mold;
Yea, the empyrean world is beyond lovely

Take a winding golden lane past mansions galore
Effusive grandeur lining the paved, gilded road,
Palatial beauties for saints to surely adore,
A multi-tiered structure is our homes and abode.
The Divine Architect gives guidance without peers
Whereas Angels build as master imagineers.
What saith thou, O Saint, dost thou love thy new home?
Yea, Lord, tis marvelous and within I love to roam!
Walk further afield in heavenly atmospheres
Doubtless one will discover more to overawe, 
It is what the Saints old and new has seen as seers
Therefore lets carry on the journey which drops jaw.

Whats that I hear? It is the Heavenly Choirs!
Singing songs to divine concertos melodic
Shinning amongst the throngs as though they were sapphires
Blending harps, pianos, and violin music 
Drum beats and cellos and flute and trumpet accords
Leaving lasting notes in the ether as records;
The Song of the Triumphant Saint is on their breath;
Give Glory to God who saved us from sin and death! 
More canst be said of that Heavenly Pastoral
Let us soldier on in trailing elect seers;
Taming desires to commit acts immoral
So we may one day too be Heavens sightseers.

And now our eyes behold in ceaseless ecstasy 
The beatific vision of the Divine Visage;
For look, Three sit upon the throne with weighty glory
Even the God Man who came as incarnate sage.
And the Ancient of Days shinning as sardine stone
Gods Holy Spirit who moved upon waters blown.
The throngs and throngs of those whom are called to gather
Spread like the eternal seas giving him honor.
We thank Thee, O Lord, Holy and True, for righteous
Happenings throughout the beauteous manifold worlds 
Which Thou hast created, being lightened by Brightness 
That Pours from the Heavenly Throne to shine like pearls! 

Now the blest Prophet is translated back to Earth
A place the Great God deigns him or her to remain
Until the sound of the last trump shows their worth 
The power of God freeing from sin natures stain.
But how might I return unto the mortal realm
After beholding all I didst being overwhelmed! 
And the Lord says, My Grace is sufficient for thee;
What thou underwent will cause thee to long for Me.
So with swiftness they move through the heavens
Seeing all as a blur of prismatic fine colors,
They enter their homes having learned divine lessons 
And long to be with God and their brothers.

----------


## Michael Kajuan

The Great Apostasy Cypher: Shakespearean Sonnet #2 First Draft 2/10/2015-2/15/2015

I.

Locked looks in dazed disbelief as they warp
The sense of the Scripts to fit in Cultures
Cases; cringe whilst lechers thrill the corpse
Of said saints, beaks picking meat as vultures
While charmed fiends flock fickle faints across 
To grassy green sides; walk in the midst of
Holy places that throws away the cross
Of Christ for cause of offense, Lord Above
Not the least bit angry were sure! Played games
With peoples souls going on near endless edge!
The love of money waxing long with claims
That God will make one rich with a pledge!
Great Apostasy springs forth in old ways,
In these last and most nefarious days.

II.

The Great Awakening Resolution Italian Sonnet #2 First Draft 2/18/2015-2/20/2015

When the world all-around looks dark, uncertain
Days approach slanting confused heads this way 
And that; terror grips life, death not to stay;
When God Preps to pull back Twilights Curtain
The end of the age looks set for certain
The Last Trump is no more tuned to delay
More ones foresight seem set for disarray 
War drums are beat and it begets burden;
Gaze upon hills, Christ comes to unburden;
To Awaken souls, enlighten the dark
With refulgent purity, giving bread
From heaven, preaching the Good Word of God;
Take heed to the zeal of the preacher, hark!
Have an ear to hear; a life to be wed
With the Christ in terrible times to trod.

----------


## Michael Kajuan

Heroic Couplet #3 First Draft: 6/5/2015-10/22/2015


Whilst walking amongst confused watersides
Ones musing conjures what greatly divides
Learned by plenty forms philosophical
Consumed en masse and highly critical
Of thought or word, some all-embracing deed
Of Christian saints who wish to plant a seed
To further Christs Kingdom and His Glory
Pierce sinners hearts through a Bible Story;
To sight all things through disharmonies scope
Effects mens souls who then cast aside hope
Leaning not on all-working providence
Giving God a vote of no confidence
Whilst wordsmiths seem to see nothing of worth
From aforetime, forming a hasty birth, 
We want to write in wombs of thoughtless thought!
To salvage some of what society has bought,
Observe, read further what this verse has wrought. 

What might parallel lives show carefully?
Nothing but ineffable harmony!
God works all things after His good pleasure
Knows the close of an Age all within measure
Harmony bespeaks within natures mold
Much more then within that spiritual wold
A sparrow takes flight, a bee buzzes by,
The observant beholds with a limited eye;
To deny omniscience in the matter
Raises Hosts of Hell to bang and clatter
Imps of Satan get glory undeserved
Some grow hardened hearing of Christ who served 
It abounds all throughout society
Whilst not going into that night quietly
Being a symptom of rot for these last days 
The world seems in a spell-binding craze.
More there must be hemmed in harmony
Amongst an Age of Abnormality.
When lakes ripple to the landing of geese
Should any find that disturbance of peace?
Some wont point to God and wish it to cease:
To still mens witness, though lifes a short lease.
It must be stated without negation
Earths essence eyed elicits elation
Not a world of discord where all is blight
Whilst misaligned terrors stalk in malformed might
We cant say for true what wanders out there
Though nightly skies show a flair for the fair
Pouring forth in wealth from the Divine Mind
The Almighty God boasts balms for eyes blind.
The Righteous Sun rose in these twilit years
Shinning from heaven bracing for saintly cheers
When Hell split the clouds and call us all home,
The Realm of Heaven where we yearn to roam.
Yet if all of Earths Realm should testify
Gods Glory, Whose will is to further beautify
(Remake at the close of all clarify)
What must await the Saints of the Ages?
Hardened eyes havent read Bible Pages,
The Christ still uses Salvations Sages.
Here some sceptic might be tempted to state,
All shant compose in unity of fate!
This world calls chaotic its ordered steps;
We walk into faith-fueled wars, these missteps
Are legion, and at any time Earth could 
Burn as the specter of raining fire would 
Result in the razing of humankind, 
Unrighteous rebukes of man to mankind, 
Provoked powers one day losing all checks; 
Man holds sway with wills to create what wrecks. 
Remarks like these prove true in disbelief
Saints stand on the Solid Rock of belief.
We live in enemy territory
But from the saint Satan gets no glory
All will be razed in the time of trouble
Saints mustnt be snaking in hells bubble.
Tremulous times can be endured right ways
If wed just but trust the God-Man who stays,

Some observe the harshness of earths essence
Disavowing Gods good-natured presence;
Woodpeckers bore through brains of baby doves
Mothers return to find spoiled their loves.
Disharmonies we find in nature are
Caused by the fall, life is made new not far.
Some cannot contend with the resulting:
Disasters occur without Consulting.
What may be said of natures upheaval?
Know that God has nothing in Him evil.
Natural events are mysterious 
Mistrust arise in men whore curious
Yet even in the midst of destruction
God can show forth his hand of protection
A whirlwind tears cities into pieces
A young baby survives, faith increases;
This word we live in forces us to choose:
Benevolent beings: demonic abuse?
Theyre righteous reasons for single seasons
People on Earth suffer sinful lesions.
Take heed to preachers preaching good doctrine,
Conform to the Word, a good young churchman.
Work out salvation with fear, trembling,
Steadfast in faith, eschew any ambling,
Believe in the Apostles Doctrine, break
Bread as Saints; be kind, alert, and awake,
For none knows the day or the hour when
Christ comes; press toward the prize, not what has been.

----------


## Michael Kajuan

First Draft 3/30/2015-4/20/2015

Old, withered leaves hang limply among trees
Of life which are deadened through cruel season
Of frigid frosts; others have become blasted
Grasses which our bare feet can no longer tread
Upon because of the frozen winter winds;
Some are the solemn perpetual gray skies
Which sprinkle flakes of white snow on the world
While there are those who are hard packed ice that
Wont melt as extreme temperatures persist; yet
Harken to the Horizon: Sights of Spring comes.

Plumed breath pours through cold mouths in porous heaps;
A glimpse of dead winter, where nothing grows.
They stomp through the dense snows in boots craving
A chance to get in; chill air bites open flesh,
Goodhearted mom prepares bubbling stew.
A peek at the apple tree will show a
Shriveled fruit all scrunched up attempting the
Impossible: life in death. What means this?
If one presses further ones likely to see;
After unworldly wandering Life comes.

Such a one may shamble on through wasted
Lands, a stretch of death sprawled to the four winds;
Spirit warriors want to awaken
Within some semblance of virility
Yet the shadow of the reaper beats down
That hope unceasingly; Will relief show?
Can it ever be spoken that nature
Has likeness to the empyrean world?
We walk within dead worlds but life cometh
When Christ who rules pulls back the veiled curtain.

Ever beaten down by siphoning woes
The saint does what he must to get through types
Of wilderness where nothing grows and life
Is short showing itself, their personal
Promised Land awaits, what they may seek is
Known of none but them and God, though many
Have lost precious jewels of vitality
And expect escape from Devourers.
The parallels are there for all to see
The Great God of Heaven has put them there.

So when next encouragement youll have for
Brothers or sisters in mental distress
Point out the cycles of nature and how
Life will soon bloom when the wastes yet persist;
From frosty feeling fingers to felt flame
Of the sun which warms the world, this cycle
Reflects Christian reality; the Sun
Of Righteousness will warm the life of Saints
Avenging them of wilderness trials and
Troubles; shining his glory upon them,
Lifting them out of the wildness of worlds
And placing them in the Land of Promise.

----------


## Michael Kajuan

First Draft 12/4/2015-5/27/2016


I

A Crippled Christian wanders to and fro
Drunken with wine of lifes hammering blow,
Hoping, pleading for things to get better;
Theyre lost in goals, subdued by a fetter.
Dark is oppressive being the only light,
O to be visited by Christ Whose Bright!

II

O to be recovered from hopeless states!
Is it fiscal matters or lost estates?
Shant it be spiritual for things harsh here?
Translate Christianese, become a seer. 
Alas, all seems broken and lost spirit
What would it take for someone to hear it?

III
What does one do when most everythings gone?
Do you lose your mind or keep going on?
Crippling sins cast saints down to the pit
Where its not safe to walk let alone sit
Limits must be placed on dwellers patience;
Josephs rewards came in Heavens Cadence.

IV
Joseph ruled over an ancient kingdom
Even after Pharaohs wife found him winsome;
Whats written afore is for our learning
Methinks the Lord doesnt like murmuring
O how Job was accused for questioning
Mayhap there are many moderns whining. 

V

Mayhap it would be best freed from Jesus?
Is better bordering on blasphemous?
Lost would crippled Christians be without Him
All thoughts forward would be kind of grim.
Yet still hurt followers must find ways passed
The divine chastening that has amassed.

VI

Seducing sprites ways walk within sashays
A Temptress now strays from clear paths and praise.
Churchmen shall not bond all to correspond;
Strive to find her fond whose meant to despond.
To live forthrightly! Do not take lightly
His blood shed rightly, for thats unsightly! 

VII

Work with the Good Lord, not against Hopes Chord,
Lifes changes are roared, that is our blessed hoard.
That we might walk straight without straying gait
Being safe to create art for Christ whos great
Let us long to be where He might want me;
We can clearly see Gods eyes are on thee.

VIII

Foretaste of Heaven leaves behind leaven;
Saved at eleven? Carry on Kevin.
Love hinders us not we are all begot
Of God and whatnot; seek Him or be forgot.
What matters most is how we conduct His
Glory in our biz, later He will quiz.

IX

It seems forever when I was ever
Set to endeavor looking for better;
Though a mighty mite of hope persists right 
Through the endless night, will things be alright?
This crippled Christian is on a mission
His broke condition needs Gods Clinician.

X

Lets brook no dissent; stay Christian, repent!
Serve God, be content; dont stray for recent
Attacks from devils, in God theres levels;
We should be revels non-lifes in hovels.
It would be harmful to lose all Hopeful
If crippled to full hold to blessings, pull!

----------


## Michael Kajuan

6/11/12-6/13/12 First Draft


Yet roaming about ever longingly
Go those wandering eyes of lovelorn saints,
Pining for pious partners to pass with,
To be unveiled in inimitable 
Time, when sanctioned love and blessed union comes; 
It issues from a heavenly storehouse 
Of holy sacraments; to at long last 
Cast aside potent stings of loneliness
Peeks not even on lifes vast horizon,
Possessed with numerous milestones before
Courtship begins, as streams of Providence
Take the saint through adverse, rigid rapids, 
Gods work of puritys in progression,
Placed on private paths of perseverance,
Saints stagger along in bleak wilderness. 
To hold a hand and sing a hallowed song
With one ordained from cosmic heights above,
To love as Christ the Savior loved the Church
Willing to lay down life upon the call,
Braiding our being and becoming one flesh 
A semblance of empyreal quintessence,
Wonder no more if it was meant to be,
Purely preserved proved His purposeful plan, 
Shading younglings from world of sin and spoils,
Weaned on fear and reverence for Holy God
A small army reserved for righteous acts;
We march to the beat of the Saviors drum!
If He would but just align lifes own stars
Then finding my mate would fill me with praise;
Pondering how His bests worth waiting for.

----------


## Silas Thorne

I like the way you've used alliteration through some of this. The style reminds of the poem 'The Wanderer'. 
'God’s work of purity’s in progression,
Placed on private paths of perseverance,' has a bit too much 'P' for me though. This is not the only place.

----------


## Michael Kajuan

Thanks! Yes there's quite a few uses of alliteration with the letter 'P' in the above poem. And alliteration just happens to be one of my favorite literary devices, which I employ in both poetry and prose. Perhaps I did go a bit extreme with the use of the letter 'P', at the least I should have mixed it up a little. I'll look up the poem you referenced. Thanks again!

----------


## Silas Thorne

I mean this Anglo-Saxon poem, 'The Wanderer':
http://www.anglo-saxons.net/hwaet/?d...pe=text&id=wdr

No problem!  :Smile:

----------


## Michael Kajuan

Thanks for the link! I had found this one: http://www.vqronline.org/essay/wande...effrey-hopkins But your link has much more context for the poem. Thanks again!

----------


## Michael Kajuan

*First Draft 2/21/15-3/29/2015
*

We saints go marching in defense
Of faith not soiled or vile,
We saints go marching in embrace
Of Gods Son for a while.

Raised high is the blood stained banner
We carry twixt our hands,
We shout aloud, Only passing through!
From Heaven come commands.

When dark descends and lights go out
Wrath commenced to be poured,
Sin waxes and not wanes
His patience to be bored.

T would be the study of the end,
Called Eschatology!
Perusing texts of this quality
Tis part Theology.

Concepts we have aplenty in
This realm of Christian thought,
Going from faith to faith borne through strength
By warfare we have fought.


He conquered death dying in our place
So glorious to ponder,
Tis content called Substitution
An act not to squander.

The stain of sin would now withdraw
From those in Christs embrace,
To walk with guilt or charred conscience?
Stripped from those kept apace!

What wonderful working is this?
Nothing but Expiation!
Giving clear conscience to the saints
Is the explanation!

He hung high on that blood stained cross
Dark carpets him above,
Communion with the God Head ceased
All bored because of love.

What might be labeled this term; well?
Its Propitiation!
The Wrath of God poured on the Son
Saints blessed with negation.

A gulf persists betwixt man and
God due to sins ill stain,
Reception by His Holiness
Is hard to ascertain.

Might this supernal plight be fixed?
Man can be Reconciled!
The path to heaven is opened
Because of the Man Childe.

Man might be bespoke in bondage
As slaves, cursed by the Law;
We wander where we would in chains
Swallowed by Lions Maw.

This term we do elucidate;
It is termed Redemption!
Christ is engaged to save mankind
From ceaseless destruction.

There being more concepts to ponder
Yet here is a good start,
Go further than this new ode
Fly from a young upstart.

----------


## Michael Kajuan

*First Draft 1/8/2015-1/29/2015
*

Unchaste! A bountiful beauty bounces by:
A saints sight surely should steer clear of this
Better to be bond with Christ when made to beatify; 
Hell shower us with glory; no need for Nemesis.

A saints sight surely should steer clear of this,
One wonders what chance glance and wandered ways warn at,
Hell shower us with glory; no need for Nemesis
Or conjuring warped worldviews that malignly matte.

Wondering what chance glance and wandered ways warn at
The lust of the eyes leads to spiritual harlotry
Conjuring up warped worldviews that malignly matte
May a saint mill in Paradise with myriad houri?

The lust that seethes leads to spiritual harlotry
Winking while whittling down holy resistance
May a saint mill in Paradise with myriad houri
Fear of wasting wrath, cast down in insolence?

To twinkle while whittling holy resistance
Is the manner and banner of wrinkled belief
Fear of wasting wrath _not_ cast down in insolence,
Seek and searching Scripts provides its own relief.

Does the manner and banner of wrinkled belief
Leave one kept accost of bellicose ways all adaze?
Seek and searching Scripts provides its own relief
From those whose zeal leads down a maddened maze.

Saints not staying accost of warring ways all adaze?
Warned to watch the world by One high above all
Those whose zeal leads many through a maddened maze,
Points to but a parcel of falling away of Apostle Paul.

We were warned to watch the world by One high above all
What was written afore serves as instructions to learn
All points to a parcel of falling away of Apostle Paul
New Covenant saints offer babes to Idols that burn.

What was written afore serves as instructions for learning
Christ stated it best; two masters shant be served,
Newly scattered saints starving; their hearts a-burning
Bypassing Bible belief is but to be Heaven-swerved.

Christ commented correct; two masters shant be served,
Though those wandering eyes love lusting along
Bypassing Bible belief is but to be Heaven-swerved
Wayward ways lead astray like Hell headlong.

Though those wandering eyes leave love for lusting along
Christs compact with Saints in danger of being annulled
Gone wayward the wrong way, towards Hell headlong
To Fall down before other gods, discernment too dulled.

Now leave off all hellish error behind you!
Better to be bond with Christ when made to beatify;
Devious disciples do deathly devils due,
Unbelief! A boundless backslide branches by

----------


## Silas Thorne

I think you're alliterating yourself into the realms of nonsense poetry now. It isn't supposed to be funny is it?

----------


## Michael Kajuan

> I think you're alliterating yourself into the realms of nonsense poetry now. It isn't supposed to be funny is it?


I just like using alliteration. Would you also say that these two Christian hip hop artists who use alliteration in their raps sound funny:



Or the use of the letter 'S' in expounding upon the contamination that sin brings to the human heart by both Shai Linne and Result in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIju90tlTZM

I just want to be able to produce lasting art that glorifies the Savior Jesus Christ and the best way I find I am able to do that is by going back to the older writers as most modern writers have thrown away all forms of aesthetics. Of course seeing as how I consider myself a beginner I'd be open to suggestions (such as books detailing how to construct poems using iambic pentameter or the proper construction of English and Italian Sonnets and other such forms).

----------


## Michael Kajuan

First Draft 6/15/12-6/26/12 

If saints could but through the holding of hands
Impart visions of woeful wonderlands 
Walk with him or her amidst sorrows sands;
Unload unto others wellsprings of pangs
Perfectly perceptive, nor panned by gangs;
Suppose lurching through Narrow Lanes of Life
We might bond in means meant for Afterlife,
Shared vistas stretching beyond thought and time
Pilgrims traversing mighty hills to climb;
Seeing through saints sight whats seriously sore 
Sovereign Deity deigned for us to bore;
Hearts affectedly would move in outpour, 
Fathoming fountains of fears, shedding tears, 
To grasp (not doubt!) spiritual atmospheres
And sit with brother or sister to calm 
Conditions; cover wounds with a wondrous Psalm 
Of succor, survey stated stations and
Be belied no more; nor motives to brand
Heretic concerning canonical contrasts,
Grace lodges with many ecclesiasts
Mingled and mixed with providential pasts.
In the immeasurable depths of the divine 
Counsels, the Sovereign Lord God would decline
Such a hall of release. Yet disagree? 
A saint must be open to forgive thee.

----------


## Jerrybaldy

This reminds me that mentality of ISIS is right next door

----------


## Michael Kajuan

First Draft 2/28/2012-3/5/12


Often it appears in the midst of travailGod
Is silent while the devil is raging; fear!
It grips and will not relent its hold. Forsake right!
It saysas if Christ is not active securing rescue. 
Yet seducing spirits strive to sway your sorrowed soul,
And anguish of the mind abounds with confusion of face.

These are tests and trials and tribulations to face, 
I cannot cast away my confidence in God.
Sin seeks out and isolates a suffering soul
While past phantoms and pretending peoples instill fear.
The Lord Christ will arrive in a mighty rescue
I must not grow weary in doing that which is right.

Abandon insight; take solace in Christs righteousness.
All things will be known when we see Him face to face.
Serpents are sent to stay my redemptive rescue
Yet they are restrained by the hand of a loving God.
Enigmatic events wherein Im enmeshed in fear,
I cry out for release from the depths of my soul!

Seeing salvation given to an unworthy soul 
Will keep one on course and practicing rightly.
Yet one asks: Why is He absent in spells of fear?
Not true! Christ will never leave alone his own; Ill face
All he puts before me and glorify the Lord God
Until He deems fit to come to my aid in rescue.

Devils dissuade from depending on His rescuing
Arm; as shaken and in parts is my tattered soul!
Trust should never waver nor falter in my God.
Take refuge in his Providence until things are made right.
If he would but give a glimpse of his glorious face
Id be enveloped in love while forsaking fleeing fear.

The Lord God will beat back fear
Righting fortunes in a glorious rescue, 
My soul at last liberated with a view of His face.

----------


## Alice "darty31"

:Smile: 

Big texts !

"Often it appears in the midst of travail—God"

I'm sorry for my languishing, I'm French ...

I am glad to see this kind of text, since on the French forums religion is a little put aside for, I think, to avoid tensions and to preserve in the end the beliefs of each one ...

But here I see (thanks google trad) a beautiful phrasing! Elongated, certainly fluid, I imagine it to the prolixity, marking the assurance.

So good continuation to you, my friendships!

Alice

----------


## Michael Kajuan

> Big texts !
> 
> "Often it appears in the midst of travail—God"
> 
> I'm sorry for my languishing, I'm French ...
> 
> I am glad to see this kind of text, since on the French forums religion is a little put aside for, I think, to avoid tensions and to preserve in the end the beliefs of each one ...
> 
> But here I see (thanks google trad) a beautiful phrasing! Elongated, certainly fluid, I imagine it to the prolixity, marking the assurance.
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to read and respond to my poem. And I agree with you, there hasn't been nearly enough discussion about the virtues of faith in God. Again, your comments were most appreciated. Thanks again!

----------


## Michael Kajuan

It happens to even the best of them,
An aspect of a three-fold stratagem,
A shadowed you seeking to sway your soul
Back into hells embrace and Imps payroll.
The Flesh lusts against the Spiritual side,
It will not rest until Christ is denied.
It joys in things that impact adversely,
Wrestling until you backslid inversely.
Wanting to wallow in sin, waiving chaste
Honesty; flee from these with godly haste!
A life-long struggle sits smack before us,
Fleshly charms are sly and insidious.
Walk in the Light granted to you by God, 
Think it not strange when prodded; nay, nor odd.
The Flesh declares, Anything but Jesus!
Say no to Christ and be one blasphemous!
To die daily, crucify the Old Man,
Being a facet of this race weve ran. 
So Serve Christ, fret not about phantasms;
Christs will embrace you bridging all chasms.

----------


## Michael Kajuan

First Draft 12/14/2014-1/06/2015

This Pestilence that persists throughout the day
A Bubbling up of unbalance; I yearn 
For shackles of nightmare to bare lay;
Gurgling grim guidance left to discern,
I beg thee O Lord not to lead me astray
Restless awaiting its bumbling return

That Noisome Thing on its tempestuous returning
Has but blinded me balefully during daylight:
Endurance is ordered; shift not awry, nor astray,
Yet a cyclical churning leaves one yearning!
The Lords uppermost (he must be!) and I discerning?
Hells Legions must answer when on the books light lay.

Put all doubts away! Watch as Christ overlays
Souls in sweet, sheer rapture sensing His return;
Queer and querulous questions left to discern
Night nor minute, mayhap winking, but hour and day
For true; until then a burning to yearning
Awakens within when I want not to go astray.

Will this holy haze and hindrance make me astray?
Sitting or prostrate on the bed, I must lay
These calls of confusion at His feet yearningly;
Enrapt entreaty! Hell allow noxious nonsense to return?
Today I pray for a halt in these dreary days
Crippled as I am in God-given discernment,

A reproach has halved this hapless discerner
Long lasting, lain like boils on likely Astray-Err: 
Tick-tock click-clock! Day by devious day
Proceeds and the open wounds will not heal, I lay
Out my complaint to the One whose rod returns
Over and again to yoke me to a pandemic yearning.


That day will yet come when my yearning 
Will be swallowed up in swift victories; strayed
Away no longer, murmured returns nulled, laid
On a heavenly bower, now to discern 
Earthly anguish espied from empyrean vistas.

----------

